
Building Attention Span - t23
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/07/10/opinion/david-brooks-building-attention-span.html?action=click&contentCollection=Opinion&module=MostEmailed&version=Full&region=Marginalia&src=me&pgtype=article
======
Scarbutt
I must have missed it, did article mention how to build attention span?

~~~
infoworm
Nope, though I found the article fairly interesting.

------
aapclark
No comments here? _continues to browse haphazardly_

------
tedyoung
So build attention span by reading books for a book club? That's all I got.

